# Robot de cocina, olla programable  , no calienta.



## carlymx (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola a tod@s.

Les consulta ya desesperado por si pueden ayudarme.

El caso es que tengo 2 robots de cocina como estos 







Es uno de estos tantos robots que los chinos fabrican a granel y los importadores los venden cada una con su marca, como MG, SunHouse, Martha, fussioncook... que todos son iguales en su base de funcionamiento.

El caso es que en mi caso eran de fuera y su transformador era de 110V a 10,5V-150mA

Compre unos transformadores 220V-150mA y se los cambie, enchufe y perfecto la electrónica se enciende, la pantalla LCD, los botones.. todo funciona.

Puse un programa para probar que calentara y si... todo perfecto, Cancelo, apago el aparato y es hora de cocinar.

Cuando esta todo preparado, pongo el programa y sorpresa NO CALIENTA. pongo la otra, la pruebo.. vale calienta esta hirviendo agua que da gusto... vamos a cocinar.. y nada tu! tampoco quieres ir después de la primera puesta en marcha.

En Internet no hay mucha información al respecto pero he ido probando y estos son los datos que he podido recopilar. Esta es una foto de mi olla.





1. Los Fusibles: Sin problemas, dan continuidad y la maquina funciona.

2. Transformador: da el Voltaje esperado y corriente, la electrónica (Pantalla LCD, Botones, Speaker) funcionan correctamente.

3. Rele: Conmuta perfectamente cuando el robot le indica que Inicie el calentamiento y cuando  le indicas manualmente que cancele programa.

4. Sonda de temperatura: (O resistencia termica) Funciona, en repodo con la temperatura actual me marca 5,86KOhm si se la calienta con un mechero (por ejemplo) su valor empieza a bajar. En un principio entiendo que es una Sonda de 6KOhm que en apariencia funciona correctamente.

5. Termostatos: Según he visto son para controlar la presión, en todo caso tienen dos posiciones calibrables por el tornillo que se ve al centro, cuando aprietas el tornillo y oyes el 'CLICK' ofrece una resistencia de unos 12KOhm, cuando lo vuelves a su estado de calibración (desatornillas y oyes el 'click' deja de ofrecer resistencia. Entiendo que funciona correctamente.

6. Calefactor: En estado de reposo no hay conducción eléctrica (220V) Cuando inicia un programa el Relé conmuta y por la resistencia calefactora circulan 220V sin aparente problema. PERO no calienta.

Conclusion: que no tengo ni idea de lo que puede se, en apariencia todo funciona, lo unico que se me ocurre pero lo dudo es que la resistencia calefactora sea de 110V y que aun que pase corriente (220V) este quemada o rota y por eso no caliente.

¿Pueden ayudarme?.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola caro Don carlymx ,? mediste la resistencia si acaso esa no estas abierta ? , debes medir algo por volta de decenas de Ohmios  
? Chequeaste si la tensión de la Rede electrica realmente estas presente en los terminales de la resistencia ??
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2017)

Si eso es de 110 Vac y le estás metiendo 220 Vac  chau resistencia ¿No?

En el próximo prueba de poner un díodo de 10 A o más en serie con la resistencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si eso es de 110 Vac y le estás metiendo 220 Vac  chau resistencia ¿No?
> 
> En el próximo prueba de poner un díodo de 10 A o más en serie con la resistencia


Antes de esa quemar generou 4X mas calor   
Tengo un cautin Chino de 60Wattios que si calienta poco en 110Vac y no hay como usar el en 220Vac porque la punta si calienta demasiadamente a punto de dañar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
La solución adoptada  fue esa   de poner un diodo en serie con la alimentación AC y quedou de 10 !    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlymx (Feb 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don carlymx ,? mediste la resistencia si acaso esa no estas abierta ? , debes medir algo por volta de decenas de Ohmios
> ? Chequeaste si la tensión de la Rede electrica realmente estas presente en los terminales de la resistencia ??
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 
a. E probado de sacarle la resistividad y no me da ningún valor, he probado si existe continuidad entre los bornes nº6 (el calefactor) y no me da continuidad... 

b, Si que hay corriente, cuando el Rele (nº3) se activa.

Que puede significar esto, ¿que realmente la resistencia calefactora era de 110V y la he quemado? Es raro, por que todo el sistema esta preparado para los 250V y la única diferencia era el transformador de 110-10,5V-15mA




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si eso es de 110 Vac y le estás metiendo 220 Vac  chau resistencia ¿No?
> 
> En el próximo prueba de poner un díodo de 10 A o más en serie con la resistencia


 
Sobre el diodo de 10A, ¿que dirección? así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2017)

Resistencia quemada 

El díodo para la próxima


----------



## naxito (Feb 1, 2017)

Como dice todos, si el transformador era de 110v y tú lo remplazas por uno de 220 eso te da el indicio de que la resistencia calefactora también trabajaba en esos 110v, ese fue el factor que no consideraste el la adaptación del mismo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2017)

Bueno si no hay una resistencia de algunas decenas de Ohmios en lo punto 6 de la foto posteada , esa resistencia paso a una "vida mejor" y debe sener canbiada por otra nueva !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlymx (Feb 1, 2017)

Entiendo que el diodo era paso solo dejar pasar la mitad del voltaje para asi trabajar a 110V, al ver que todos los componentes, Relé, Termostatos.. eran de hasta 250V, supuse que la resistencia también lo seria. 

Que pena... bueno ahora siempre se puede mirar de conseguir un recambio, *a ver*  si encuentro... No se que terminos buscar para encontrarlas... ;(

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2017)

Hay casas que fabrican  resistencias de todo tipo, llevala tal vez alli te la puedan hacer nueva
Pero pidela que sea de esa misma potencia pero para 220V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2017)

Hummmm, hasta onde se  esa resistencias son blindadas y creo que ya hacen parte de la mecanica desa Olla .
Quizaz su precio sea muy semejante a de una Olla nueva.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2017)

El calefactor esta en la parte posterior de esa pieza de chapa donde estan los terminales marcados como 6
No suele ser muy diferente de las conocidas.
Aquí en Argentina a las bases de las planchas en mi ciudad las reparan y resistencias blindadadas de todo tipo y tamaño son echas de cero,
Habría que ver si hay alguna casa que haga lo mismo
Deberia desmontarla y mostrarla


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 3, 2017)

Que los componentes internos puedan trabajar a 250V, como el rele, el termostato y cualquier otro componente que diga 250V no es condicion suficiente para decir que el mismo trabaja a 220V, solo dice que soporta hasta esa tensión  (250V). Tambien es lógico pensar que si el equipo funcionaba a 110V, todos sus componentes internos también lo hacen, de lo contrario la resistencia calentaría a la mitad, lo cual no es lógico. Me parace que esas resistencias no son reemplazables ya que son del tipo one body, o sea son fabricadas con la misma estructura de la base de la olla, sin tener posibilidad de sacarla de la base para su reemplazo, de todas formas con preguntar en una casa especializada nunca esta de más, perdida por perdida... Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Que los componentes internos puedan trabajar a 250V, como el rele, el termostato y cualquier otro componente que diga 250V no es condicion suficiente para decir que el mismo trabaja a 220V, solo dice que soporta hasta esa tensión  (250V). Tambien es lógico pensar que si el equipo funcionaba a 110V, todos sus componentes internos también lo hacen, de lo contrario la resistencia calentaría a la mitad, lo cual no es lógico. Me parace que esas resistencias no son reemplazables ya que son del tipo one body, o sea son fabricadas con la misma estructura de la base de la olla, sin tener posibilidad de sacarla de la base para su reemplazo, de todas formas con preguntar en una casa especializada nunca esta de más, perdida por perdida... Saludos


Hola a todos , en realidad la resistencia NO calientaria solamente la mitad cuando energizada a mea tensión y SI serias  un cuarto de la potenzia generada , eso porque la potenzia generada y dicipada en calor (efecto Joule) es igual a lo cuadrado de la tensón   
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

